# Sexing 6 1/2 week old rabbits



## Vasara (Jun 8, 2019)

I’m having trouble determining the gender of my kits. They turned six weeks on Wednesday. I’ve searched photos and watched videos but I’m still unsure. Maybe if I have someone tell me my ‘guess’ is correct, I’ll be more confident.
Here are some pics.
The first two pics I think are male. Third pic I think is female

Sorry! I uploaded the wrong photos! The first one I think is male, the last two I think are female


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2019)

You are better than you think you are, you are correct.


----------



## Vasara (Jun 8, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You are better than you think you are, you are correct.



Yay! Thanks for confirming


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 8, 2019)

Yep you got it!!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 8, 2019)

Well three has always been magic, I concur too.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 12, 2019)

A+


----------

